# New Artilce - IS THERE REALLY A PRATICAL ADVANTAGE?



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner/130501


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do like the fact that I am part of the 0.5% of shooters out there.

Chuck Norris uses a night light. Not because Chuck Norris is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

That makes you part of a small group, but that also makes it a lot of fun as well.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just wish the .5% would stop hording all the .338 ammo!

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Hording? You mean you do not have a 1,000 338LM casings on hand? Are you telling me you do not buy SMKs by the thousand? Can we be friends? I need to hang out with anyone who can buy 338LM ammo. Not that I want you to buy me stuff maybe a lunch here or there.

Sticks and stones may break your bones, but a Chuck Norris glare will liquefy your kidneys.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL. Nope I wasn't one of those guys who had thousands of dollars to spend on any and all kinds of ammo. I do have about 800 rounds of 22LR though.  I just wish i had more access to the 338 stuff. It will get better in a few more months when they get caught up. Then the shelves will be really full. I HOPE! Time will tell. You're more then welcome to come hang out.

I'll post up a bit more on what's going on with the 338 build here in a month or so. It should be interesting .

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When you find what shoots great in your rifle stock up. I am still loading 338LM for a buck a pull. Well it is really $0.998 each.

I first bought a box of 50 bullets and a box of 100 Lapua brass. I found a load that really hung in so I bought 1,000 bullets. Then a month or so later I bought 1k more. The brass I bought the first 100 new then I got a couple 400rd boxes of 1x brass and a couple boxes of 100 1x brass.


----------

